# cabernet soaked oak



## dirtman775 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have recently scored some wine soaked oak and cant wait to do my first brisket....anyone ever use such wood?


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 9, 2009)

Will work fine, but you won't notice a difference.  Smoke will act just like a post oak cook.  Meaning, it's good smoke, but I wouldn't go breaking up expensive wooden barrels for it.


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 9, 2009)

i thank you sir. it was given to me by a wine maker up here near middletown n.y. I had just happened to be talking and he had a few that had just accidently gotten broken


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know about the wine barrels from experience, but I've heard the same thing that geek said.  

Love the picture of the Guiness truck and the rainbow.  Better than a pot 'o gold.


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 9, 2009)

i was trying to find a Yeungling truck the same way....LOL


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm sure someone will be along soon with better Photoshop skills than I have and put their logo on there.


----------

